# Menthol Crystals



## ourwolfden (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought some menthol crystals to make a foot scrub.  I am going to have a lot left over so I thought I’d ask all you wonderful and smart people for ideas / recipes / etc using menthol crystals.  I would really like to make a sore muscle lotion with it (with some added eucalyptus EO) but I can’t find a good recipe.  

Thank you, I can’t wait to see what comes up!


----------



## lsg (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is a recipe for a foot balm:
4 grams e-wax
12 grams shea butter
2 grams hemp seed oil
2 grams avocado oil
8 drops Vit. E
2 drops tea tree EO
2 drops peppermint EO
.3 grams menthol crystals

Melt e-wax, shea butter, avocado, and hemp oils together in double boiler.  Take off heat and add a small pinch of methol crystals, stir until dissolved.  Add Vit. E and stir.  Add essential oils and stir well.  Pour into container.  Wait until mixture reaches room temp.; cap and label.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 5, 2013)

just reading this made me relax- your recipe already works! ha ha.


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

Cooling body powder, like for in the summer to keep you dry and cool and also foot powder. 0.5% menthol for a cooling body powder (like medicated gold bond) and 1% for a foot powder. You can add 1% zinc oxide as well for really good skin soothing (its calamine). I make my powders with an arrowroot and tapioca starch base, and then add things like zinc oxide, colloidal oatmeal/oatmeal flour, methol crystals, and you can scent with EOs by placing a cotton pad with the EO on it in the powder and leaving in a closed container for a while shaking frequently to disperse the scent through the powder.


----------



## lsg (Dec 5, 2013)

You might also use the menthol crystals in a Sinus Shower & Tub Tab. The first recipe just uses an essential oil blend, but a few menthol crystals might open up the sinuses.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/RecipeDetail.aspx?RecipeID=120

http://www.nuscentscandle.com/diy-sinus-relief-shower-sinus-tab-recipe/


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 6, 2013)

I made a foot soak the other night that kept my feet cold all night long!  I really made it for the hubby but tried it out after he was done.  I must have put to much in because I swear I couldn't get my feet warm all night and every time I moved them I thought the bed was wet!  But it did make my feel feel pretty good.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quick question, will menthol crystals dissolve in witch hazel?   I make an aftershave gel and my husband would like some menthol in it but I've not used them before.....Thank you!


----------



## lsg (Dec 6, 2013)

Why not try dissolving it first in a little denatured alcohol or vodka, then add the Witch Hazel?


----------



## Rayan (Dec 13, 2013)

Here you go:




4 oz Epsom Salt


 4 oz Fine Dead Sea Salt


 .20 oz Menthol Crystals


 40 Drops Eucalyptus Essential Oil


 40 Drops Lemon Essential Oil


 Add all the ingredients above into a food processor. Mix or pulse  until all ingredients are fine ground. Store in jar or zip lock baggy.  Clean Food Processor thoroughly. Please use gloves when handling Menthol Crystals – as to not transfer from hands to eyes or other sensitive parts of your body.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you ISG, I will try that.


----------

